# PSA: Buying Strymon Pedals



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up! I'm gassing for so many of their products. I can't decide between the Timeline and the El Cap. I know the Timeline does more but I'm pretty useless with settings and parameters etc.


----------



## Spike (May 31, 2008)

I bought my Flint straight from their website. Total including shipping was 324.52 CAD. Should be about the same today but you never know what conversion rate Paypal will use. It arrived very quickly and I paid no duty or taxes. 

I'm loving it btw. The thing sounds great and now I'm gassing for an El Cap.


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

Spike said:


> I bought my Flint straight from their website. Total including shipping was 324.52 CAD. Should be about the same today but you never know what conversion rate Paypal will use. It arrived very quickly and I paid no duty or taxes.
> 
> I'm loving it btw. The thing sounds great and now I'm gassing for an El Cap.


Awesome, no GST! I'm going to order the El Cap. Flint looks very cool too!


----------



## Spike (May 31, 2008)

Can't promise you won't have to pay duty or taxes. It's just that I didn't - that time. I think the customs guys just throw darts at packages. If they hit yours, you pay.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well that's cool--I see used ones for sale at prices too high--but if they know you can't get a new one--I guess they can get away with it to some degree.

Good for the sellers, not so good a deal for the buyers.

Oh well, either way--I am keeping mine.


----------



## switters (Dec 19, 2011)

How long have you guys waited to get your Strymon after it's shipped? My Flint shipped on the 9th and it's still not even showing up on the Canada Post tracking..... I assume it's jammed up in our wildly efficient customs sorting facility.


----------



## Spike (May 31, 2008)

I just re-tracked mine to see the history. 9 days from Strymon to my door, including a stop at customs. Maybe I just got lucky.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

switters said:


> How long have you guys waited to get your Strymon after it's shipped? My Flint shipped on the 9th and it's still not even showing up on the Canada Post tracking..... I assume it's jammed up in our wildly efficient customs sorting facility.


Most certainly yes and yes, efficiency is the name of the game at CP. I've had stuff arrive from the States in 5 days or sometimes 21 days and as we all know customs is a complete crapshoot.



Spike said:


> I just re-tracked mine to see the history. 9 days from Strymon to my door, including a stop at customs. Maybe I just got lucky.


When I ordered my last Strymon pedal it took less than 36 hours to the door, the door was in Houston though, at a cost of $11. I love cross border shipping, in case you guys can't tell I'm being sarcastic and one of my eyes just started to twitch uncontrollably.


----------

